# Neue Strecke im Warndt?



## Haborym666 (17. August 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen für was die neuen Schilder im Warndtwald stehen? Über Google finde ich leider nichts.
Das Schild sieht aus wie ein Grün Blaues Herz und ist an fast allen Trails im Warndtwald vorhanden z.B im Wildpark Karlsbrunn
oder an der Sproßmannsquelle im Warndtdorf.
Ich frage deshalb weil falls die von einem Verein sind würde ich mich dort gerne einbringen. Sowas wie die Pur in St.Ingbert ist im Warndt schon lange überfällig.


----------



## Haborym666 (18. August 2009)

So sieht das besagte Schild aus, scheint zwar doch für Wanderer zu sein
aber die Trails und die Stufen die dafür angelegt worden sind sind vom 
allerfeinsten 
Falls jemand was genaueres weiß nur raus damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (18. August 2009)

Handelt sich wohl um den Premiumwanderweg "Warndt-Wald-Weg"

Siehe: http://www.stadtverband-saarbruecken.de/pics/medien/1_1247818214/WarndtWaldWeg_flyer_web.pdf


----------



## Blauer Vogel (19. August 2009)

Genau das gleiche Schild habe ich an einigen Trails bei Holz gesehen. Der Weg war wohl noch nicht fertig, weil das Schild ohne Namen war. Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass 3 Premium-Wanderwege im Stadtverband Saarbrücken entstanden sind/im Entstehen sind. Alle 3 haben das gleiche Schild: Warndt-Wald-Weg, bei Holz der Weg bisher ohne Namen, Blies-Grenz-Weg (den bin ich schon ganz gefahren, waren einige schöne Trails, aber nicht so viele wie auf anderen Premiumwanderwegen, war eine ziemlich einsame Gegend).


----------



## Cywalker (19. August 2009)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass 3 Premium-Wanderwege im Stadtverband Saarbrücken entstanden sind/im Entstehen sind. Alle 3 haben das gleiche Schild: Warndt-Wald-Weg, bei Holz der Weg bisher ohne Namen, Blies-Grenz-Weg



Ach, der "Blies-Grenz-Weg" hat das gleiche Schild...Deshalb kam mir das auch so bekannt vor. Den wollt ich demnächst mal unter die Stollen nehmen. Liegt ja _fast_ vor meiner Haustier...


----------



## Haborym666 (20. August 2009)

Danke für die Infos.
Ich bin den Weg gestern mal kurz abgefahren und was sehe ich da?







Ich bin im Moment am Überlegen ob ich zur offiziellen Eröffnung
im Oktober gehen soll und dort ( Peter Müller und Gemeindeprominenz kommen zum wandern) das Thema Bike Strecke ansprechen soll...
Warum geht das nur für Wanderer? Wäre ganz gut wenn dort vielleicht noch der ein oder andere Biker vorbeischauen würde, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Oberaggi (21. August 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Ach, der "Blies-Grenz-Weg" hat das gleiche Schild...Deshalb kam mir das auch so bekannt vor. Den wollt ich demnächst mal unter die Stollen nehmen. Liegt ja _fast_ vor meiner Haustier...



Warum nicht morgen?
Sind ein paar schöne Trails dabei.


----------



## 007ike (21. August 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> ..............Ich bin im Moment am Überlegen ob ich zur offiziellen Eröffnung
> im Oktober gehen soll und dort ( Peter Müller und Gemeindeprominenz kommen zum wandern) das Thema Bike Strecke ansprechen soll...
> Warum geht das nur für Wanderer? Wäre ganz gut wenn dort vielleicht noch der ein oder andere Biker vorbeischauen würde, was haltet ihr davon?



lass es! Fahr die Dinger einfach in aller Stille und gut. Bisher hat sich ja noch niemand offizell über biker auf Premium Wanderwegen beschwert und das sollte auch so bleiben!


----------



## Cywalker (21. August 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Warum nicht morgen?
> Sind ein paar schöne Trails dabei.



Klingt verlockend...aber, meine Kondition lässt momentan noch etwas zu wünschen übrig. Nicht dass ich die Truppe aufhalte und wir deshalb zu spät zum Weizenbier kommen.  Trainiere noch ein bisschen heimlich und denke mal, dass ich in 1-2 Wochen noch mal am Start bin.

Back to topic...
Sehe das ähnlich wie 007ike. Denke, auch dass man da keine schlafenden Hunde wecken sollte. Können ja froh sein, dass wir hier im Saarland noch auf den meisten Wanderwegen fahren dürfen und da ist es im Prinzip ja auch egal, ob da nun "Premiumwanderweg" oder "Mountainbikestrecke" dran steht. Hauptsache, es macht Spaß.  Und wenn man sich rücksichtsvoll gegenüber anderen Nutzern dieser Wege verhält, sollte es normalerweise auch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Haborym666 (21. August 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> lass es! Fahr die Dinger einfach in aller Stille und gut. Bisher hat sich ja noch niemand offizell über biker auf Premium Wanderwegen beschwert und das sollte auch so bleiben!



Du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich will ja nicht offiziell auf dem Wanderweg fahren sondern ich hätte gerne eine permanente Mtb Strecke wie die PUR in ST. Ingbert. und nachfragen kostet ja nichts.


----------

